# Firecracker coral care...???



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a single head of "firecracker" coral from Aquatic Kingdom a couple of months ago. I asked them and they told me that it doesn't need to be fed.
My problem is that I haven't been able to get it to open up, besides the first couple of days since I got it. I've placed it in a lower light area with low flow and that doesn't seem to have helped. It doesn't open up at night so I know it's not a sun coral. Since it doesn't even open, I can't feed it even if I wanted to. It doesn't seem to be dying, but it's definitely not thriving. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Celine (Aug 11, 2013)

Can u post a picture where u place the coral, pls? It helps to determine whether the flow is sufficient. Mine like moderate flow. I have a 13 heads colony. I need to feed them at least once a week, sometimes twice a week. I like them to pump up. I have trained them to open up when they smell food. But it is still better to wait until the night out. 

Even it opens a very small tentacle, turn off the power head, use a turkey baster to give a meaty food. The sticky tentacle will grab the food. Hope it helps.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

4pokguy said:


> I got a single head of "firecracker" coral from Aquatic Kingdom a couple of months ago. I asked them and they told me that it doesn't need to be fed.
> My problem is that I haven't been able to get it to open up, besides the first couple of days since I got it. I've placed it in a lower light area with low flow and that doesn't seem to have helped. It doesn't open up at night so I know it's not a sun coral. Since it doesn't even open, I can't feed it even if I wanted to. It doesn't seem to be dying, but it's definitely not thriving. Anyone have any suggestions?


the "firecracker" corals they sell are Eguchipsammia fistula (formerly dendrophyllia fistula) or "fathead dendros". They absolutely have to be fed - they are non-photosynthetic. They are "sun corals" in a very general sense and have the same care requirements.
I have a thread on RC on taking care of sun corals/dendros.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2279129


----------

